

Compiler and tools tricks - gnosis
http://www.fortran-2000.com/ArnaudRecipes/CompilerTricks.html

======
maximilianburke
A few of my other favorite compiler tricks:

MSVC's /showIncludes displays a list of what files include what files in tree
form. Very handy for figuring out where that added Windows.h include is which
killed your build turnaround time :).

With GCC, if you have a class that has at least one out-of-line virtual method
it will reduce the size of the translation units that include that class's
declaration. It assumes that the vtable will be resolved at link time and
doesn't bother bloating other translation units unnecessarily.

